

A.nnotate.com – annotate and export PDFs - esquivalience
http://a.nnotate.com/pdf-annotation.html

======
esquivalience
Submitting because I was very impressed with this tool. It's worth logging in
- the interface and features are much better than the limited website
suggests.

Also submitting though because the actual marketing website almost completely
put me off at first - I nearly clicked away instantly. This shows that a great
tool with a great UI can really suffer if its marketing materials aren't up to
scratch.

I get that disliking a site design is a matter of preference, but the
difference between the two halves is remarkable. Given that both are web-based
I'm not even sure how this can happen.

